# Identify this bayonet



## Velius (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello all,

A while ago I came across this bayonet and sheath and was wondering if anyone here could tell me about it; who might have issued ut, what years, and so on. Thanks in advance!

The first pic has both the bayonet and sheath with a 6 inch scale for size comparison. The sheath is hardened leather with metal ends.

I am particularly interested about the markings near the handle.


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 21, 2010)

I believe it's British, and is of a '1907' pattern, either manufactured or 'updated' in 1916. Possibly a relic of the Great War?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2010)

It's a Pattern 1907 Bayonet - this one produced by" Sanderson Bros. Neubold" and made in 1916. On top of the 1907 is the Royal Cipher and an GR below that - which would stand for George Rex (ie King George V). On the opposite the "X" is a bend test mark, the Up Arrow is where it was accepted by the Government and various others are quality/test marks

Used a lot in WW1 by the British and what are now the Commonwealth nations. 

Very cool thing to have!


----------



## Velius (Aug 22, 2010)

Cool! 

The "S" in Sanderson was worn away which is why I couldn't find anything online easily. Once you told me "Sanderson Bros and Newbold", I quickly found a site that identified the markings- and your absolutley right!

Thanks V.B.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2010)

My pleasure, glad I could help.


----------

